# Rhinestone/Rhinestud Transfers



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

I am interesting in making my own rhinestone/rhinestud designs. 
Is there a machine that can be purchased to make these? I am sure
that there is a commercial machine that does this but was wondering if anyone knows of a machine that can be used by small- medium business owners.

Chriscass


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

There were some vendors at the ISS in Long Beach who sell transfer for this type of project. send me an email [email protected] I should have the info in my car or you can google "rhinestone transfers"


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you U, 

I will email you and google the info.

Thanks

Cass


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Cass, you can buy a "BeDazzler" to do your own freeform designs. It's not very practical for more than a few items though, because you have to place each rhinestone by hand.

If you want rhinestone transfers, I think there are a few sources listed in this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312.html


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you for the info Jasonda. I will check it out.

Cass


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a few companies that will make custom rhinestud transfers for you that you just have to press on. Airwaves is one. I think Dowling Graphics does this too. This post has a few other sources.

There was also a company selling a machine to add rhinestones yourself, but I didn't get their flyer.


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

There is a software that costs about 2,000 that allows you to make your own designs, after that you have to make them manually if you don't have the very expensive machines. It is a lot cheaper and time efficient to have someone make them for you.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

A quick question, maybe two or three. What depth do you drill/bore the depressions for different size rhinestones? Especially interested in the 3mm/19ss and 4mm/?ss . I know they are different in hight comparable to the difference in diameter. I also remember someone with remarks about just drilling through one part(correct thickness) and putting a backing plate to stop the stones from just falling through thereby accomplishing the same thing as drilling a certain depth depression with something like a forstner bit. I think thats what a flat bottom bit is called? I have a small(cheep) drill press and would like to make more than one of the designs I use with the shake and make type templates but just need a little info to get started.( this question will be repeated in a few other threads if permissible rather than starting a complete new thread)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have an engraver for this and I use 2mm polyacel and drill the holes 1mm. You will need drill a bit large than the stone. for each stone, I add .2 mm...example for 3mm I drill at 3.2 mm


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are looking for a machine to do this, I would suggest a Machine that will cut templates so you can swoosh the stones, in the holes, ....


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is another web site Rhinestone Setting System they have way of making your own rhinestone/rhinestud designs


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great post David,
This is a system to make a template like the swoosh method mentioned above, that method is so easy when you need lots of one kind of design, I also love to go back and place by hand too, but when a big sports team or lots of bridal party's come in, I am so glad to have my templates,, 
room for everything, and then there is Bobs, awesome machine as well... lol


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Sandy,

People are going to think we are an item. You keep mentioning my awesome machine. You can say it is a CAMMS1-V auto rhinestone robot. We dont want people to think otherwise. Once again thanks for the mention.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, 
I do not know Bob Personally, I am not on Bobs Payroll , or recieveing gifts from Bob, and we are not a Item,, 
But Bob has one heck of a Machine called a CAMMS1-V auto rhinestone robot. LOL

Hows that,,
Happy Holidays,,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are a couple of features that are in the DAS system that has not been mentioned. True it will cut templates for rhinestones using a compatible vinyl cutter BUT it also is a great versatile program for any type of vinyl cutting...like doing multiple colors and the program lets you decide what colors to cut..when to cut etc and the software, SmartCutPro2 also includes one of the best bitmap to vector conversion program that is out now. That part alone has been a great help to me. I do not know if these features are in other systems


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles I cant wait to get my hands on my version,, just the conversion from bitmpap to vector, is awesome feature,,,
I agree,that with your software you have a great bit of veratility.. have you cut any twill yet?
I just got a sample packet of some aweome stuff,,
The twill with adhesive backing for the heat press, it what i am talking about,, thanks for the info


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have not cut any twill...so far no requests for that. I might check out the GCC machines at ISS and see what they say.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles there is some beautiful twill silver sparkle and rograine ribbon stuff, and layer it and put stones on top of that,, i can see alot of sports teams doing that ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds interesting....are you going to ISS?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The GCC cuts twill like butter


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure Charles, trying to see if i can get away, or not,,that is the hard part of owning your own business's.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

roger, i am trying to get all educated on the twill that is why i sent for some samples,, and they have blown me away,, I also know my new machine will cut twill, so i thought i had better be ready now....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I know it will,, that machine has extra horsepower,,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Charles. DAS is an excellent multipurpose system. I can do all my rhinestone work, still do my vinyl work, and now have an easy way to combine the both. I too was initially doing rhinestones by hand. With the DAS system I've been able to triple my production of some of my larger, custom designs. While that makes my loyal customers happy, it makes me even happier. So happy in fact I gave all my loyal customers a 50% discount on their first order after I got the DAS system just to show I could do it quicker and more accurate. They rewarded me by placing BIGGER orders the next time. I've even gotten pretty good, if I say so myself , with doing multicolor designs. I've not seen "Bob's machine", but until I branch out into the $$ for major automatic rhinestone setting machines, DAS has it hands down.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There is a machine, coming, that will have software and the machine so hang in there guys,, it is still in production,


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> If you are looking for a machine to do this, I would suggest a Machine that will cut templates so you can swoosh the stones, in the holes, there is a new one in production right now, that should be out soon, and not much more than the software that was mentioned earlier,, and it comes with the software..
> I have one on order, when production is done, i will post the info. if interested.


What machine would that be? I am curious since I want to buy one asap and unsure which direction to go. I will just be doing rhinestone shirts.

thanks much


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

there are a few machines out there , and software,, that will work.
My machine is still in production, or at least the materials are in still in production so i dont have it yet,, but when i do,, you will know lol
Charles is using a different machine as well as a few others here with great luck,, just punch in rhinestones here on the forum and start reading,,


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you know who will be making this machine and when it will be ready? I'm curious to find out since I want to buy a machine in Jan. Feb. Otherwise, I'll just get either the Roland or Das one. That is my biggest dilemma. I will go read up. 
Thanks...


----------

